# Betta 1.5 gallon tank can he have friends?



## christy18 (Nov 28, 2007)

If there is anything that you can put in a 1.5 gallon tank with a male betta fish what is it i think he may want a friend ive heard of snails but they really cant play with the betta any ideas? also would a snail help keep the tank cleaner


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

christy18 said:


> If there is anything that you can put in a 1.5 gallon tank with a male betta fish what is it i think he may want a friend ive heard of snails but they really cant play with the betta any ideas? also would a snail help keep the tank cleaner


Mystery snail would be a nice addition. Calcium supplements must also be provided to prevent shell erosion.


----------



## MegK (Aug 23, 2007)

bettas dont play with other fish unless they are attacking them..

but sometimes my female trys to be a part of my cory shoal when they are all laying around


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

IF the betta does not try to eat them, some sort of shrimp will keep him occupied. I have seen some shrimp actually play on the bettas head when 
I had ghost shrimp with my betta. The betta didn't mind at all.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Either a snail or shrimp provided he doesn't eat them like F4A said. The tank is too small for anything else. Your betta would really appreciate a bigger tank. If you did upgrade you could think about more options for friends for him but as things stand I think shrimp or a snail are your only options.


----------

